# zeitserver ntp erstellen



## Brauni (28. September 2004)

servus

weis wer von euch wie man einen ntp (zeitserver) unter linux installiert und so konfiguriert, dass  die lokale zeit vom server im netzwerk verteilt wird und nicht als "zwischenhändler" dient?

cu
brauni


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2004)

http://www.instant-thinking.de/space/NTP+Time+Server+HowTo

Und das die Client sich die Zeit abholen geht sicher mit irgendwelchen Freeware Programmen...


----------

